# tip added to new app!!!!!..............



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

............when pigs can fly. Alright that was my last joke!!!!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

You need friends.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You should sign up for TMZ.


----------



## motoapco (Sep 4, 2015)

lol


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

We owe you a slap to the back of the head when you least expect it.


----------



## motoapco (Sep 4, 2015)

Put these in a tip jar see what idiot steals some and tries to spend it its movie money you can buy on Amazon heheeh


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

RomanRon said:


> ............when pigs can fly. Alright that was my last joke!!!!










LOL


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

RomanRon said:


> ............when pigs can fly. Alright that was my last joke!!!!


Go get a job !


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> We owe you a slap to the back of the head when you least expect it.


THAT is what the Taco Bell exec said !! ;-O

Andy


----------

